# Topics > Risk of AI > Cybercrime >  European Cybercrime Centre (EC3), Hague, Netherlands

## Airicist

European Cybercrime Centre (EC3) at Europol

twitter.com/EC3Europol

European Cybercrime Centre on Wikipedia

Head - Troels Oerting 

Press-release"European Cybercrime Centre (EC3) opens on 11 January"

January 9, 2013

----------

